# EOI Invitations Club



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I think some one already got invitation for EOI. I am starting a new thread to update about your EOI Invitation.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I think some one already got invitation for EOI. I am starting a new thread to update about your EOI Invitation.


You mean 189 or 190? If it is SS 190 then there are some who have got invitations.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...190-through-skillselect-anybody-else-too.html


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

This is a good idea, so can share the process information.
I too applied for 190 and asked to to submit further information before Aug 2nd by one of the states. But this was not through Skillselect, just a mail to my email account. I wonder if there is a possibility for me to get an invitation eventhough I was asked to submit further information via an email..
What you guys think of that?
Inquiring further details is not an invitation..So I am bit confused and keeping hopes


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> This is a good idea, so can share the process information.
> I too applied for 190 and asked to to submit further information before Aug 2nd by one of the states. But this was not through Skillselect, just a mail to my email account. I wonder if there is a possibility for me to get an invitation eventhough I was asked to submit further information via an email..
> What you guys think of that?
> Inquiring further details is not an invitation..So I am bit confused and keeping hopes


Can you clarify what is your profile (ANZCO code), what all info they have asked for, which state?
I am guessing a state is trying to give you sponsorship (invitation to apply) and for that they need more info like your cv and all.
If this is the case try to submit the docs required ASAP you might get an invitation by Aug 11 to apply for 190.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> This is a good idea, so can share the process information.
> I too applied for 190 and asked to to submit further information before Aug 2nd by one of the states. But this was not through Skillselect, just a mail to my email account. I wonder if there is a possibility for me to get an invitation eventhough I was asked to submit further information via an email..
> What you guys think of that?
> Inquiring further details is not an invitation..So I am bit confused and keeping hopes


its not an invitation but yeah you can expect to be invited if they approve your ss.btw does the state know ur eoi #?


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi there,

I submitted documents they wanted, it's just the same basic documents like assessments +IELTS. what they wanted in addition was my current address and contact numbers..
They wanted me to be a member of CPA..Unfortunately currently I am not a member there..So it didn't work..Bit worried. Coz it is not the time to do that exam and wait for years to get the membershp!!!! It was said that if I am interested of getting sponsership from them I should contact them after getting the membership of ICA Ausi or CPA...

I don't know if that prevent me getting another invitation or sponsership from another state via skill select????

Feel dissapointed...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I submitted documents they wanted, it's just the same basic documents like assessments +IELTS. what they wanted in addition was my current address and contact numbers..
> They wanted me to be a member of CPA..Unfortunately currently I am not a member there..So it didn't work..Bit worried. Coz it is not the time to do that exam and wait for years to get the membershp!!!! It was said that if I am interested of getting sponsership from them I should contact them after getting the membership of ICA Ausi or CPA...
> ...


Oh i got that completely wrong. I had thought that you had applied for SS and the state had asked you to submit addl docs. Did not realize that you had just submitted EOI and the state had proactively contacted you based on your EOI.
Awesome mate, it is good news that state is actually looking at EOI and asking for information.


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes. It seems they look at EOIs and carry on accordingly.
But they did not come through skill select as I mentioned. I applied after July 1st.
I saw many have received invitations who initially applied prior to July 1st scenario.
pls see following link for more info:

Got Invitation to apply for 190 through skillselect! anybody else too? 

However as it says they will send off invitations on August 1st as well for some applicants?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Yes. It seems they look at EOIs and carry on accordingly.
> But they did not come through skill select as I mentioned. I applied after July 1st.
> I saw many have received invitations who initially applied prior to July 1st scenario.
> pls see following link for more info:
> ...


Yes. 1st round of invitation are scheduled for early August. for 189 visa i guess. 190 visa invitations are based on SS, so whenever you get SS you will get invitation


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm really new to this Ausi migration process and different categories.
So please clarify the following for me if I am wrong.
As per my undestanding, State sponsership from all the states after July 1 is applied via Skill select. But in some threads in here (this forum in another thread) I see people talking about applying directly to SS without EOI..pls explain if anyone can..thanks in advance


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm really new to this Ausi migration process and different categories.
> So please clarify the following for me if I am wrong.
> As per my undestanding, State sponsership from all the states after July 1 is applied via Skill select. But in some threads in here (this forum in another thread) I see people talking about applying directly to SS without EOI..pls explain if anyone can..thanks in advance



That's the point there are two independent ways... U can either apply on skillselect and wait for a state to sponsor you (like in your case) or you can be proactive and apply individually to the state of your choice...

Both ways are possible even after 1st july...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm really new to this Ausi migration process and different categories.
> So please clarify the following for me if I am wrong.
> As per my undestanding, State sponsership from all the states after July 1 is applied via Skill select. But in some threads in here (this forum in another thread) I see people talking about applying directly to SS without EOI..pls explain if anyone can..thanks in advance


States may pick up applicants from EOI(we still do not know how). But you can still apply for SS separately to any state outside the skillselect system. The only thing is now every state needs your EOI number. So you submit your EOI and then apply for any state you want with that EOI number.
To apply to state sponsorship, please visit the relevant state's official website which will help you file SS.


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for your response. Actually I did not know about it. I applied to western Australia only, I didn't try Victoria coz I heared thtat there is a huge competition for visa + jobs..

Other states application fee is to be paid...

however in my EOI, I selected 189 & 190 both..So will see.


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi there,

I am going through these different categories in order to get a thorough understanding. Because I am not doing my application via an consultant.
Actually in that case this forum is superb.
Most of my friends in Ausi are on their independant visa and they don't know much about this 190.
In the even I am granted 190 visa it says I need to go to the particular state and stay minimum of 2 years since my first arrival.
So do you guys know after getting the visa (190) within how many months or years we are required to go there?
May be it varys from case to case? As I know for Independant 189 visa, within five(5) years we will have to go and settle down there.
I am very optimistic,


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am going through these different categories in order to get a thorough understanding. Because I am not doing my application via an consultant.
> Actually in that case this forum is superb.
> ...


At least for 189 (independent) & 190(state sponsored) visas, the grant letter will indicate a date by which you have to enter australia. Now this can be to permanently move there or this can be just to validate your visa. But you must enter the country before this date else your visa will be cancelled. After the initial entry you may go and come out of the country any number of times till your 5 years validity expires.
For independent visa you can stay and work anywhere in the country.
For State sponsored visa you have to stay and work in the same state that sponsored you for 2 continuous years. After spending 2 years in the particular state you are free to stay anywhere and work anywhere in australia.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

I have applied for 175 this May'12. Because of the new priority policy released on July 1st I think my application processing might get delayed indefinitely. So i am exploring options:

1. Is it possible to apply for 190 visa with 175 in the system?
2. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

*To GDP*

As per my understanding, people who applied prior to July 1st also can lodge an EOI. 
It was mentioned somewhere in DIAC web that priority is given to 190 Visa. It soesn't say that older applications will be processed later or delayed indefinitely, but will be determined under the points/score system, I guess. 
I am not sure. But better lodge an EOI too, since you meet criterias already.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

GDP said:


> I have applied for 175 this May'12. Because of the new priority policy released on July 1st I think my application processing might get delayed indefinitely. So i am exploring options:
> 
> 1. Is it possible to apply for 190 visa with 175 in the system?
> 2. Any other suggestions?


Yes you can. I just saw a member on another thread, had actually received official words from DIAC on the same query that he had posted to DIAC. So yes you can have both the visa 175 & 190 parallel in the system. Good luck.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

GDP said:


> Thanks!!


Hi!

It was my post, the details are in thread Waiting for CO Gang

And the answer from DIAC is the following:



> You will be able to lodge your 190 visa application online, despite already having previously a 175 visa application online.


Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,
Got a notification into skillselect about the no of invitations they are planning to issue tomorrow..
It's too low..for 189 only 90 places!!!!

Can't keep much hopes as I got only 65 marks for 189!!!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi,
> Got a notification into skillselect about the no of invitations they are planning to issue tomorrow..
> It's too low..for 189 only 90 places!!!!
> 
> Can't keep much hopes as I got only 65 marks for 189!!!


Correct. I do not have much hope either. Waiting for SS now. Just imagine there might be thousands of EOI more than 80 points considering people can put random things in the EOI to get the points up like employment, age, IELTS score etc. Skillselect does not verify these information as of date. Only after you are invited can you prove the points that you claimed on your EOI. And think of fake EOI's as well. There might be many since you can always create a new EOI with a fresh email id. And the bad part is if invitations goes to such EOI's then it will remain blocked for 2 months. Lot of things going through my mind right now.


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

They have published annual ceiling for each occupation in skillselect/reports.
But not yet updated the monthly minimum points.


----------



## sirfak (Aug 3, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Can you clarify what is your profile (ANZCO code), what all info they have asked for, which state?
> I am guessing a state is trying to give you sponsorship (invitation to apply) and for that they need more info like your cv and all.
> If this is the case try to submit the docs required ASAP you might get an invitation by Aug 11 to apply for 190.



Hi,

I have also applied for EOI and VIC SS and got acknowledgement on 25th july'12.
But after that there is no update. Please update once you get any invitation and process details

Rgds
sirfak

___________
acs revalidation applied:05-07-2012 acs approved:10-07-2012 
EOI 18-07-2012 VIC SS applied:18-07-2012 VIC SS ACK:25-07-2012


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sirfak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also applied for EOI and VIC SS and got acknowledgement on 25th july'12.
> But after that there is no update. Please update once you get any invitation and process details
> ...


VIC will take ages to approve. Suggest you to check NSW also if your occupation is in the sponsored list for that state. The cut throat competition that we are seeing, i am quite sure that many occupations will reach its ceiling for 2012 -2013 within few months.
For e.g. South Australia have reached its ceilings for ICT - Software Engineer for their state sponsorships. Some of the folks who had applied got rejected today. I presume same will be the scenarios for all states in coming months


----------



## sirfak (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for reply. I will try for NSW SS.
Even I got that mail that invitation will be sent on Aug 1st and report will be published in reports tab

But so far I could not see the report.Anyone got any update on this???


----------



## soni garima (Aug 3, 2012)

*Eoi*

Hi all,

I am new to this site just wondering what would be the process for the Eoi , and visa for GSM ,

I dont wanna apply to SS so this mean what visa i should apply to stay in same state, i heard if you receive an invitation and want your employer to pick you from the list they can do so .



Thanks


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

soni garima said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this site just wondering what would be the process for the Eoi , and visa for GSM ,
> 
> ...


Welcome to expatforum. You can find all the VISA information on skillselect -> SkillSelect


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm really new to this Ausi migration process and different categories.
> So please clarify the following for me if I am wrong.
> As per my undestanding, State sponsership from all the states after July 1 is applied via Skill select. But in some threads in here (this forum in another thread) I see people talking about applying directly to SS without EOI..pls explain if anyone can..thanks in advance


same question from me.. someone please clarify... also let us know where we get to see different sites for different states


----------



## soni garima (Aug 3, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi,
> Got a notification into skillselect about the no of invitations they are planning to issue tomorrow..
> It's too low..for 189 only 90 places!!!!
> 
> Can't keep much hopes as I got only 65 marks for 189!!!




HI ,

Where you can see all the updates in regards to the ceiling ??How come we find out about the places left 

Please advice thanks 

Garima


----------



## soni garima (Aug 3, 2012)

soni garima said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I am brand new for this Forum and in confuse state of mind:-(
> 
> ...


ccccc


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Invitation to Apply Visa under 189*

Hi Guys,

Happy to share that I have got Invitation to Apply Visa Under 189 Subclass for Code : "ICT Business Analyst".

Please let me know if any one is on the same boat, will help to understand the next proceedings.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq (Sep 8, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to share that I have got Invitation to Apply Visa Under 189 Subclass for Code : "ICT Business Analyst".
> 
> ...


Congrats Amit,

Would like to know what were your points and when did you submit your EOI.

Cheers


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Sikandar,

I was having 70 Points and EOI submitted on 18 Aug 2012.

Regards
Amit


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq (Sep 8, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> Hi Sikandar,
> 
> I was having 70 Points and EOI submitted on 18 Aug 2012.
> 
> ...



Amit,

Best of luck with the processing, hope you get a Case Officer soon.
I lodged my EOI with 70 points yesterday.

Cheers


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

I also got invited for the 189 on 1 Sep but my code is 2339.
I have just managed to lodge my application and pay for it. I still have to upload all the documents though!
Have you already applied for the 189?



amit26580 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to share that I have got Invitation to Apply Visa Under 189 Subclass for Code : "ICT Business Analyst".
> 
> ...


----------



## jerome.roosan (Jul 26, 2011)

amit26580 said:


> Hi Sikandar,
> 
> I was having 70 Points and EOI submitted on 18 Aug 2012.
> 
> ...


Even I got the invitation for my EOI for 189. I had 70 points and applied under the category Engineering Technologist. Applied on Aug 14 and got the invitation on Sep 1. Submitted 189 on Sep 7.. PCC and medicals pending

I have to mention that, my agent is very professional and quick. This helped me to get things sorted out quickly


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq (Sep 8, 2012)

jerome.roosan said:


> Even I got the invitation for my EOI for 189. I had 70 points and applied under the category Engineering Technologist. Applied on Aug 14 and got the invitation on Sep 1. Submitted 189 on Sep 7.. PCC and medicals pending
> 
> I have to mention that, my agent is very professional and quick. This helped me to get things sorted out quickly


Congrats and best of luck. Keep us updated.

Cheers


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi ALL

I got my invitation for 189 last week . 

Now I am filling up the eVisa application. I have below questions:

1) Do I have to upload monthly salary slips for all the years I have claimed points for?
2) In education section do I have to fill in the information about secondary and high school in addition to bachelor degree?
3) In employment details section, how to fill in the _Date from(dd/mm/yyyy)_ to _Date to(dd/mm/yyyy)_ for my current job, as it always asks to fill in the _Date to(dd/mm/yyyy)_. I am claiming points for the job which I have for last 7 years. So there is no _Date to(dd/mm/yyyy)_ date.
4) Do I have to do medical and police clearnce certificate now or afterI get CO assigned?

Thanks guys and good luck to us all 

Regards
Riz


----------



## Radiantrhino (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, 
I'm new to this forum and would like to know a couple of things. I hope somebody will be able to hep me here.
We have applied for EOI on 25th July for visa type 189. The homepage of our EOI says'The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The clients claims equals 65 points.' 
This shows under the results section but our status shows 'submitted' I would like to know what this means and whether everyones Homepage has the same written.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sirfak (Aug 3, 2012)

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to this forum and would like to know a couple of things. I hope somebody will be able to hep me here.
> We have applied for EOI on 25th July for visa type 189. The homepage of our EOI says'The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The clients claims equals 65 points.'
> This shows under the results section but our status shows 'submitted' I would like to know what this means and whether everyones Homepage has the same written.
> Thanks in advance.



Dear Radiantrhino,
Yes. For everyone its same.This means that based on the input you have provide you score 65 points and EOI is submitted successfully.
Next step is to wait for invitation for visa.

You should get this most probably in next round as I got on 15 th september for same 189 class with 65 ponts. But my submission date was 18th July

Hope it helps. 

Regards
sirfak


----------



## Radiantrhino (Sep 20, 2012)

sirfak said:


> Dear Radiantrhino,
> Yes. For everyone its same.This means that based on the input you have provide you score 65 points and EOI is submitted successfully.
> Next step is to wait for invitation for visa.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much sirfak. Its kind of you to reply so soon, Yes we are eagerly awaiting an invite. Our agent has also applied for subclass 186 visa on the same day. There is only one 'apply visa' option. Is it the same for all? Thanks again


----------



## sirfak (Aug 3, 2012)

Radiantrhino said:


> Thank you so much sirfak. Its kind of you to reply so soon, Yes we are eagerly awaiting an invite. Our agent has also applied for subclass 186 visa on the same day. There is only one 'apply visa' option. Is it the same for all? Thanks again



Most probably.It should be like that.You will get apply visa for tha class for you get eligible on priority.
For me i applied for 189/190 but got invitation only for 189
hope this helps


----------



## Radiantrhino (Sep 20, 2012)

yes, sure helps. thank you for all the info.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Got invite on1st Oct - 65 points*

I got invite for 189 yesterday. I had 65 points. Anyone in this forum who has recently got PR and is hunting for jobs from India ? How is the response ? Wanted to gauge my chances of landing a job from here. I have 10 yrs experience in the IT industry in the field of Business Intelligence . No experience in Australia


----------



## Radiantrhino (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello everyone,
We got an invite too for 189 visa and had 65 points as well. thanks for all the help.
Can you land a job from here? Wouldn't you need the visa first?? COrrect me if i'm wrong.


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> I got invite for 189 yesterday. I had 65 points. Anyone in this forum who has recently got PR and is hunting for jobs from India ? How is the response ? Wanted to gauge my chances of landing a job from here. I have 10 yrs experience in the IT industry in the field of Business Intelligence . No experience in Australia


Hi I got my EOI too for 189 with 80 points. Will start the PR app now. 
I am from BI too (SAP BW) with 8+ yrs of exp... 
Waiting to know how the job scene is.


----------



## Radiantrhino (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello,
We received an invite on 1st Oct. with 65 points. But right now we are in a bit of a crux.
While filling in the details of the application for visa we realised that there has been an error in the educational qualifications section. The applicant has an HND BTEC qualification from UK and we were under the impression that it is a Bachelors degree since it says BTEC(In India, a Btec is considered Bachelors degree). But sadly it is not as was pointed out by a friend. An HND BTEC is an advance/higher Diploma according to UK standards. This would mean our points will also be decreased to 60. Now, we are very confused. It may seem as though we have given wrong information but honestly its a genuine error on our part due to lack of knowledge.
We do not want to apply for visa now as it would mean a huge error....may even seem like misinforming. We would like to know what our options are. What happens if we do not apply now and let the 2 month period lapse. Can we make changes in the EOI after the 2 month lapse or should we make a new application?
I would really appreciate help/advice from any senior members as we have found ourselves in this mess and would like to solve it the right way. 
Thank you.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

You just need to wait for 2 months for the invitation to expire then you will be able to amend your EOI and wait for next round of invitations. Apply now would mean a refusal of your visa and a lost of 3060 AUD.



Radiantrhino said:


> Hello,
> We received an invite on 1st Oct. with 65 points. But right now we are in a bit of a crux.
> While filling in the details of the application for visa we realised that there has been an error in the educational qualifications section. The applicant has an HND BTEC qualification from UK and we were under the impression that it is a Bachelors degree since it says BTEC(In India, a Btec is considered Bachelors degree). But sadly it is not as was pointed out by a friend. An HND BTEC is an advance/higher Diploma according to UK standards. This would mean our points will also be decreased to 60. Now, we are very confused. It may seem as though we have given wrong information but honestly its a genuine error on our part due to lack of knowledge.
> We do not want to apply for visa now as it would mean a huge error....may even seem like misinforming. We would like to know what our options are. What happens if we do not apply now and let the 2 month period lapse. Can we make changes in the EOI after the 2 month lapse or should we make a new application?
> ...


----------



## Radiantrhino (Sep 20, 2012)

thank you very much. Will do that.


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

Dear Sir

Can u please forward me the details of the 2 visa in parallel.

Actually I have also applied for 175 in December 2011 and it is in process. Now I also want to apply for 189 or 190.

I am a little bit confused.

Please forward me the details on [email protected].

I will be thankful.

Regards


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi ,

Even after 2 months of wait when I was about to edit my wrong EOI [ Australian Education Requirement ] , I have got new invitation on the basis of old EOI only and I coudnlt get the time to update the previous EOI , what the hell . Two two correspondence came exactly on the same day Today 1 Nov . Now I can not even except this new invitation ...

Friends , what is the option i am left with ? plesae guide , I have wasted my time and money in this system..when they are not realizing this simple thing that in case of wron EOI they need to give some time to person to update the EOI . I can not see any edit button to update it hence I was waiting since alst 2 months ....


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

hi all

I have got my invitation today....so I have 60days time to submit my documents..


ACS Skill Assessment +ve,IELTS Overall 6 , EOI-Invited on 1st Nov 2012


----------



## Saloo (Oct 31, 2012)

*60er received invitation*

I received my. Invitation today. I applied my EOi on 22/8/2012 for 489. Family sponsored.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

did someone else received invitation today with 60's for 189...


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Folks

I am in a tricky situation. pls help

Yesterday i have received invitation for applying Visa - 189. In EOI, my status is 'Engaged' but later i got married which was not updated in EOI. Now i would like to make family visa for 189.

Is it possible to make application for family visa -189 and explain to CO the situation or i have lost the opportunity to use my invitation.

Guys please share your thoughts

Thanks
satyam Sadhu


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> did someone else received invitation today with 60's for 189...


Yes I did!  I have applied the visa as well.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

hi saloo,
Can you please let me know your points for the EOI. I too have applied on 6 Oct 2012 for 489 .

Regards,
hellraiser



Saloo said:


> I received my. Invitation today. I applied my EOi on 22/8/2012 for 489. Family sponsored.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Saloo how much points you had when you submitted eoi


----------



## manu1 (Nov 6, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> did someone else received invitation today with 60's for 189...


can you pls share your EOI creation date and submission date.Thanks.


----------



## Saloo (Oct 31, 2012)

I have submitted EOI on 22/8/2012 for 489. Scored points were 60. Received invitation on 01/11/12. Hope that will help.


----------



## manu1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Saloo said:


> I have submitted EOI on 22/8/2012 for 489. Scored points were 60. Received invitation on 01/11/12. Hope that will help.


Many thanks for your replay .This will help me to predict mine. I hope you have created and submitted on the same day .As of now I heard they are sending invitation based on the EOI creation date.


----------



## manu1 (Nov 6, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Yes I did!  I have applied the visa as well.


Can you pls tell your date of creation and date of submission of EOI under 189.


----------



## CuriousMind (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 175 and 189,190*



faazi_khan said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> Can u please forward me the details of the 2 visa in parallel.
> 
> ...


Dear Faazi,

if your CO has already been assigned for 175, then, no need to apply for 189 as background checks will take the same time for 175 as that of 189.... you can apply for 190 thought.


----------



## CuriousMind (Oct 3, 2012)

satyams said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am in a tricky situation. pls help
> 
> ...


Dear Satyams,

Immediate family members including spouse and children can be added without any hassle. Just fill Form 1022 and submit it to the CO.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

manu1 said:


> Can you pls tell your date of creation and date of submission of EOI under 189.


I created on 3rd of July and submitted on the same day.


----------



## chikidan (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello,

I created my EOI for a VISA 189 on 14/9/2012 and I have just received my invitation on 15/11/2012. BTW, I scored 60 points.

Hope it is helpful for you!


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

I have got an invite yesterday for 189
70 points, 261311 Analyst programmer.

Abhijit


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

*Thank u*

Thanks CuriousMind 


CuriousMind said:


> Dear Faazi,
> 
> if your CO has already been assigned for 175, then, no need to apply for 189 as background checks will take the same time for 175 as that of 189.... you can apply for 190 thought.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just did my fingerprinting today for FBI. Got it done in Pune through a private agency.They charge a lot, but I realized they took a lot of care while taking the prints. At first there was a training round followed by 2 sets of actual prints. The whole process took about an hours per person . I am sure it would have been cheaper in a police station , but might not have been smoother. Anyways need to send the print b y FEDEX from India to US now. Fingers crossed , they should accept the prints and should get the reply quickly. Meanwhile will try to do the meds asap.
Things are moving really fast now that the CO has been assigned


----------



## manan (Aug 30, 2012)

*Mistake in Name*

Hey hi

i have made a mistake in write name in EOI. I lodged EOI before couple of months and got invitation last week. Today when i was in middle of applying for visa (189), I realized that in my EOI, I have mistakenly wrote my Given name in Family name and vice versa. I have corrected this in the visa application online form but have not submitted it yet.

This is not changing my points score at all and also my claims for points are correct but still I am not sure that will it be fine or not? Will i have to submit any extra forms for this? It is just the given and family names have to be swapped.

guidance is highly welcomed and i appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## jka11383 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dear sir:

I couldn't help but notice the ff. info on your post:

ACS-JUL 5|IELTS-MAY 26 (L:9 R:8 W:7.5 S:8)|EOI APP/INVITE-JUL 5/SEP 1|189 LODGED/ACK-SEP 3/SEP 5|PCC SELF/WIFE-SEP 5/OCT 8|CO-SEP 20|MEDS SELF/WIFE-SEP 26/OCT 8|GRANT-OCT 11 

May I kindly ask if this means that you were granted a visa on Oct.11 in the same year as you were invited?

Thanks.


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

sirfak said:


> Dear Radiantrhino,
> Yes. For everyone its same.This means that based on the input you have provide you score 65 points and EOI is submitted successfully.
> Next step is to wait for invitation for visa.
> 
> ...




Did u or anyone applying for 189 (off shore) got Visa application process finalized after the changes on 1st July 2012?

regards,
Sunny


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

I have lodged the EOI on 08-03-2013 under 489 Family Sponsored with 60 points(Software Engineer - 261313). Can you please advice me about when can I Expect the Invitation? to apply. Also what are the documents to be kept ready for the next stage.

Thanks,
Saaji.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi saajidh,

have you got invitation or not?
I also applied for 489 visa but still waiting for result..


----------



## Auz (May 3, 2013)

Anyone applied for 189?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Has any one got there invitation....?
Any one knows about new ceiling limit...?

Cheers

XXX


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

I have recieved EOI invitiation from NSW. Where do i find the invitation id?


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Can somebody point me to the racking sheet for EOI for SS.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

Here goes my 59th day after lodging.....!!!

Cheers

XXX


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have created a tracker for 190 - SS nomination & EOI tracker.
Folks who applied for SS 190 please update the sheet so that everyone will be aware of the timeline

please update the following tracker


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

*Got an Invite to apply for Visa.*

Hi Folks, 
I am very excited to announce that I received an invite today for applying for visa.
I must have got lucky to get my application picked up during today's skill select round.

Summary :
ACS Applied - 5th Oct 2013.
ACS Assessment received - 16th Jan 2014(Recognized 5 out of my 7 years experience)
IELTS - Test given on 12th Nov, results - L 7.5, R 7.5, W 7, S 7.
EOI Submitted - 17th jan 2014 with 65 points for 2613 Code.
Invite Received - 27th jan 2014.

Will apply for Visa within next 2 weeks.

Can anyone in the same situation lemme know how long would it take now to get a visa once applied ?


----------



## itsamit102 (Nov 24, 2010)

expatingtoaus said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am very excited to announce that I received an invite today for applying for visa.
> I must have got lucky to get my application picked up during today's skill select round.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I also got invitation on 27th Jan 14. I have submitted the application on 6th Feb 14 and paid fees. I got the acknowledgment receipt of the payment on 6th Feb.

I am collecting certified copy of required document to upload in the application. 
I heard that they finish the process in 2-3 months.
Let me know your updates.


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

itsamit102 said:


> Hi,
> I also got invitation on 27th Jan 14. I have submitted the application on 6th Feb 14 and paid fees. I got the acknowledgment receipt of the payment on 6th Feb.
> 
> I am collecting certified copy of required document to upload in the application.
> ...


I have three questions from you:
1) What documents are required and preferred to apply for visa like Passport/ID etc.
2) Is is possible to apply for visa if one of the dependents (new born child in my case) does not have the passport as yet, rather a government issued ID ? Can I apply on that Govt. issued ID (family certificate ID) instead and provide the passport detail later once I get the passport issued?
3) What are the required documents to upload along with the application.


----------

